# what are the best hound dogs for rabbit hunting?



## markportnia (7 mo ago)

[/email]

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

I don’t know which ones are the best but I know whatever breed this guy uses is worthless. I don’t think he’s ever killed a rabbit


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

markportnia said:


> [/email]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


Based on your profile pic I have a clue as to your opinion on the topic!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> I don’t know which ones are the best but I know whatever breed this guy uses is worthless. I don’t think he’s ever killed a rabbit
> View attachment 152248


This is a "Wabbit" hound. Rabbit and "Wabbit" are two different critters, they look similar, but are different. The "Wabbit" has a much higher intelligent level than the sub species Rabbit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Toy Beagle


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll try to make it short....

We were sitting around the campfire in the evening having a cold beverage after working on a buddies cabin all day years ago. 
The one guy had brought his wiener dog. And it wandered off, and came back with a freshly dead rabbit after a few minutes. We all thought it was cute. He found a rabbit 🐰. 
Well he left again and came back with another one, Then another.......he ended up bringing back 6 of them before we put him in the back of the truck so he would quit doing it. We figured he had found a den ?? And, was going in after them. 
One of the weirdest things I've ever seen.
So .....I would say they are the best rabbit dogs. 😁


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I had three mini "weaner dogs" and they are fearless!! Huge attitude in a 6lb frame. They were bread for hunting Badgers by chasing them out of the hole. Cool dogs for sure.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Aw c'mon, you don't use hounds for rabbit hunting. Sheesh!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Aw c'mon, you don't use hounds for rabbit hunting. Sheesh!


Not on purpose...... 😁


----------

